# locale wtf...



## xchris (Jun 8, 2021)

This is friggin weird, my system is configured as "en_GB.UTF-8" but everytime I issue a

```
acpiconf -s 3
```
the system reverts to US (US keyboard) , is this something by default? How can I fix this ? thanks!

(on fBSD 13.0 amd64 btw)


----------

